# John Christopher O'Brien - Clyde Explorer



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey guys /gals
I am looking to trace a family members brother. His name is JOHN CHRISTOPHER O'BRIEN but was known as Noel by the family and friends. He was a radio operator on the CLYDE EXPLORER from 
1961-1963.
The boys were orphaned at the young ages of 7 and 11. Not long after his term on the Clyde Explorer his brother Pascal never saw him again. He always thought that they would be in touch once busy lives had settled down as Pascal didnt move too far from Marino the area they were brought up in (Dublin, Ireland) but now as he is 71 he is desperate to find John Christopher (JC) (Noel) or if he has passed that he can speak with Noels wife/partner/children/grand children.

It would be great to hear from any ex seafarers that served on the Clyde Explorer 1961-1963 with John Christopher or if any of you guys can steer us in a direction of searching that we may not have thought off it would be much appreciated as time is of the essence. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this. 
Regards


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

I have tonight been advised that JOHN CHRISTOPHER O'BRIEN (aka Noel) was listed as the radio operator in 1962 on the CLYDE ENVOY subsequently known as the BRITISH ENVOY along with the following: Master GR Armstrong
I/O P J Burleigh
P A Martin
J P Quantrill
E H Charlton
G Munn

Some of these guys may know where he went from there. 
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## DublinMack (Jul 15, 2015)

*John Christopher O'Brien - Irene Greenwood Crew List*

Update - We have been advised that JC was Radio Operator on the Irene Greenwood in the 80's. Anyone able to check Crew Lists? 
Thanks


----------

